# Youtube fun



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

I get a lot of abuse on youtube, hey ho. Sometimes though it does provide some amusement. Here's a recent post:

_Typically antagonistic attitude of a POB ( Pr1ck On a Bike)..who's never passed a test to drive on the road and thinks he can drive between rows of vehicles where there's no lane rather than queue along with other road users..I hope you become a human chock under the wheels of a truck, your heads so far up your arse (where you cam should be rammed ) that you think you can ignore the rules of the road just to be a smart arse and get others into trouble...your scum of the most sleekit type.._

and my reply:

_Typically antagonistic attitude of a POC (Pr1ck on a Computer) who doesn't bother to check his facts (passed my driving test first time and have had no points or accidents!). The POC also suggests I drive my bike (eh?) illegally between lanes. If the POC would care to check, he would find that filtering is 100% legal. 
The POC needs to be careful about what he posts under an anonymous user name, when in fact a quick google of the username provides his full name and photo. Take care John. :-)_



So does anyone have any other amusing posts and replies on their youtube videos?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (29 Apr 2009)

haha nice 1


----------



## thomas (29 Apr 2009)

So far I've not pissed anyone off on my youtube channel (all in good time I suppose )


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2009)

This made me titter 



magnatom said:


> your heads so far up your arse (where you cam should be rammed )


----------



## goo_mason (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> I get a lot of abuse on youtube, hey ho. Sometimes though it does provide some amusement. Here's a recent post:
> 
> _Typically antagonistic attitude of a POB ( Pr1ck On a Bike)..who's never passed a test to drive on the road and thinks he can drive between rows of vehicles where there's no lane rather than queue along with other road users..I hope you become a human chock under the wheels of a truck, your heads so far up your arse (where you cam should be rammed ) that you think you can ignore the rules of the road just to be a smart arse and get others into trouble...your scum of the most sleekit type.._
> 
> ...



Excellent comeback  I'm always amazed that some people seem to forget that you leave such a trail across the web that a quick Google can speedily identify you. It's always fun to Google the usernames of commenters who've left abusive and threatening comments to find out who they REALLY are. Someone else on here had nasty comments on their vids from a supposed 'security professional', who forgot that his own videos of himself on his YouTube page revealed that he was a rather weedy-looking teenage workie !


----------



## Bollo (29 Apr 2009)

Sweet, sweet work Maggers.


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

sweet revenge, lets have a look at this f*cker then?


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> sweet revenge, lets have a look at this f*cker then?




I'm not going to put his photo up, but if someone wants to google bloodnock2000....


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Not the John Lauder born March 1st, 1957 (52) ?


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

i googled it and John Lauder's Photo Gallerie seems to be empty?

have you scared him of the net?

http://www.pbase.com/bloodnock2000


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Your on the right track!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Not the John Lauder who attented North Berwick high school between 1965 - 1972 and who also happens to be a bus driver ?


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Not the John Lauder who attented North Berwick high school between 1965 - 1972 and who also happens to be a *bus driver* ?



Oh how dull, a Bloodbus member. Can't they raise the minimum IQ standard to drive a bus to somewhere above average. I know there are intelligent bus drivers, I've met 'em.


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Allegedly taking a "career break" and likes country and western. Yehaaaa


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2009)

Is he an Abba fan ?

"Looks like the Dumb Feck pulled the front brake on LMFAO "


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Is he an Abba fan ?



haha i saw that too.


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

You've gota love the interwebby!


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

is this him? http://www.bebo.com/THEGERS58


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> is this him? http://www.bebo.com/THEGERS58



Beat me to it Bah!


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> is this him? http://www.bebo.com/THEGERS58




That's the picture I came across. There is a chance that it is not him, but he supports the gers (Rangers) and so at least lives in Scotland, and looks the right age. We'll see if he gets back to me...


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

do we have an area where he lives? we could check 192.com and the phone book in thos areas. Name and address to post to the internet might make him think twice before he has a go in future.


----------



## thomas (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> That's the picture I came across. There is a chance that it is not him, but he supports the gers (Rangers) and so at least lives in Scotland, and looks the right age. We'll see if he gets back to me...




Tell him you know some random person on his Bebo friend's page and see how he reacts then


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2009)

he has an eye for the ladies


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Now, now guys, lets keep this nice!

Anyway guys like this really aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> he has an eye for the ladies



how on earth did you find that? didnt even read it btw, just first few lines, bit didgy init?


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Now, now guys, lets keep this nice!
> 
> Anyway guys like this really aren't worth the effort.



no, lets get him!!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> do we have an area where he lives? we could check 192.com and the phone book in thos areas. Name and address to post to the internet might make him think twice before he has a go in future.



Well he went to school in Berwick so it is possible he is still in the same area


----------



## thomas (29 Apr 2009)

One of the worrying things is...just imagine how easy it is to commit identity fraud (or have your identity stolen) as we already know a lot about this guy without much effort or skills being put into it!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

hmm 12 in East Lothian Take your pick


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

thomas said:


> One of the worrying things is...just imagine how easy it is to commit identity fraud (or have your identity stolen) as we already know a lot about this guy without much effort or skills being put into it!



What do you want to know about yourself


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> how on earth did you find that? didnt even read it btw, just first few lines, bit didgy init?



Its just a quote from a guestbook, I found its possible to go further but as mags has said 'lets keep it nice'. Anyone need access to his bank account?


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Right. Here's a challenge. Obviously folk have a reasonable amount of information on me, and I've always wondered if anyone could work out my home address. So I challenge you to find it.

Of course I don't want it published on the web, but you could PM me the result and I would let you know if your right.

My suspicion is that it would be reasonably easy (I think I know how I'd do it), but I'm curious if anyone on here could find it....


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Right. Here's a challenge. Obviously folk have a reasonable amount of information on me, and I've always wondered if anyone could work out my home address. So I challenge you to find it.
> 
> Of course I don't want it published on the web, but you could PM me the result and I would let you know if your right.
> 
> My suspicion is that it would be reasonably easy (I think I know how I'd do it), but I'm curious if anyone on here could find it....



are you trying to do the decent thing and divert attention away from the moron we are pursuing?

I think we should carry on with the john


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> are you trying to do the decent thing and divert attention away from the moron we are pursuing?
> 
> I think we should carry on with the john



Not at all, I'm genuinely interested. 

Of course I can't stop anyone from searching for information on John, but I'm not taking it any further.


----------



## thomas (29 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What do you want to know about yourself



I'd quite like to know...what sort of deodorant I use please


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> he has an eye for the ladies



It'll be a burly 6 foot copper he's chatting up


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> It'll be a burly 6 foot copper he's chatting up



better than a 6 foot chopper


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2009)

thomas said:


> I'd quite like to know...what sort of deodorant I use please



Lynx for you purchased from Tesco last Friday evening..... just shot in the dark of course


----------



## downfader (29 Apr 2009)

LOL what a muppet comment. 

I had a funny one from fairwaynoob on this vid: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiAEqAUwCu0
Mellovello already replied. He sent me a whole crap load of stupid, threatening messages thinking he was being big and clever but ultimately I found him rather funny.

Mag's.. what vid was that one from?


----------



## magnatom (29 Apr 2009)

downfader said:


> LOL what a muppet comment.
> 
> I had a funny one from fairwaynoob on this vid:
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiAEqAUwCu0
> ...




I think I blocked that bloke. I don't mind people disagreeing with me, but when it turns to pure abuse, then I just can be bothered with it.

It's on my closest overtake ever video. I get a lot of comments on that one!


----------



## downfader (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> I think I blocked that bloke. I don't mind people disagreeing with me, but when it turns to pure abuse, then I just can be bothered with it.
> 
> It's on my closest overtake ever video. I get a lot of comments on that one!



I think a few people blocked him by the sounds of it. He's a rung short of a ladder


----------



## PBancroft (29 Apr 2009)

Sadly I think that a lot of people are just a bit naive or badly educated bout what sort of opinion or information can be put on the Internet. It will probably take a generation (if not more) before people are a bit more savvy about what they should do. It doesn't really matter how much information is put out there - it takes a cultural change, and I've seen "oldies" and teenagers alike fall into the trap of thinking they were safe.


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Right. Here's a challenge. Obviously folk have a reasonable amount of information on me, and I've always wondered if anyone could work out my home address. So I challenge you to find it.
> 
> Of course I don't want it published on the web, but you could PM me the result and I would let you know if your right.
> 
> My suspicion is that it would be reasonably easy (I think I know how I'd do it), but I'm curious if anyone on here could find it....



Not found it yet but just got your work address, e mail address, mobile phone number and high school.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2009)

Given his photo on Bebo, I'm sure helenmodeluk can't wait to meet him then go and boast about it to all her mates!


----------



## adds21 (29 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Right. Here's a challenge. Obviously folk have a reasonable amount of information on me, and I've always wondered if anyone could work out my home address. So I challenge you to find it.



PM'ed. Was I anywhere near?!


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Given his photo on Bebo, I'm sure helenmodeluk can't wait to meet him then go and boast about it to all her mates!



You too can google helenmodeluk and see the object of his flattery!
Poor love, getting jerks('scuse pun)like him slavering over you.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> You too can google helenmodeluk and see the object of his flattery!
> Poor love, getting jerks('scuse pun)like him slavering over you.



Fooky Nell


----------



## Bollo (30 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> You too can google helenmodeluk and see the object of his flattery!
> Poor love, getting jerks('scuse pun)like him slavering over you.



Might I also suggest you don't google it at work.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Might I also suggest you don't google it at work.




OMG


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (30 Apr 2009)

My eyes!!! My eyes!!!


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Might I also suggest you don't google it at work.




And might I suggest you just don't Google it.


----------



## killiekosmos (30 Apr 2009)

I should have heeded your warnings about Helen (not the face that launched a thousand ships but I suspect she could sink them).


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (30 Apr 2009)

Interesting how bloodnock2000‘s youtube account is now closed – all mouth and no trousers…


----------



## downfader (30 Apr 2009)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Interesting how bloodnock2000‘s youtube account is now closed – all mouth and no trousers…



Can he close it himself? I had a feeling it might be that way after his PM on youtube to me.


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Apr 2009)

downfader said:


> Can he close it himself? I had a feeling it might be that way after his PM on youtube to me.



what was in the PM?


----------



## downfader (30 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> what was in the PM?



He sent it last night I think. Denying that he was being abusive, and that he had a life.  I politely told him that he didnt have to watch these videos and that anything threatening might end up with his IP details being reported.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2009)

CC bloodhounds - wow you lot -just picked up on this...so was Helen a munter - wasn't clicking it......

Hence why I don't use stuff like facebook etc.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> CC bloodhounds - wow you lot -just picked up on this...so was Helen a munter - wasn't clicking it......
> 
> Hence why I don't use stuff like facebook etc.



If you use the same user name on numerous websites then it is very easy to piece together information about that person. Facebook / Friends Reunited etc are fine and work well as long as you keep personal info to a bare minimum.


----------



## magnatom (14 May 2009)

I've just had some more youtube fun...

Youtube poster: _*

look, you were in the middle of the road. you should stay to the curb or the footpath NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD!! you cannot go that fast on a bike, its people like you who create traffic!!! So its your own fault so get a life!!!*

_Response: 

_*...and on the 8th day Magnatom created traffic. He looked down on traffic and decided...mmm. not so good. He didn't get much sleep that night.

On the 9th day Magnatom created the bike and he saw that the bike was good. He slept well that night.

On the 10th day and from that day forth, magnatom cycled the face of the earth, enjoying the freedom and beauty of all creation (except traffic of course) on his trusty bike. He looked once more upon the traffic and decided to call Chris Rea... :-)* 



_


----------



## Jake (14 May 2009)

lol, i know the ammount of shite i get from people. I dont know how they find the videos and why the watch them. only thing i can think of is that they are found and then posted on pro-car websites and they talk about them on there, then they post their rants. Some of the responses are classics and i just laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## thomas (14 May 2009)

Jake said:


> lol, i know the ammount of shite i get from people. I dont know how they find the videos and why the watch them. only thing i can think of is that they are found and then posted on pro-car websites and they talk about them on there, then they post their rants. Some of the responses are classics and i just laugh at their stupidity.



Use the insights tool. You can find where people have found videos from (including the sites videos have been posted on).


----------



## Jake (14 May 2009)

ahhh right, didnt know that  just some examples i quickly found:

i bet you dont have a car you poor ass
drive a car and see how anying cyclists are! 

start paying road tax and then you can grumble ! ;-) 

get off the road you dont pay tax have mot's or insurance stop maing everyones life hell 
as for primary line and sitting in the middle of the road why should that affect us read the highway code when overtaking an obstruction you should be on the oppsite side of the road 
and if you did sit in the middle of the road on pupose you would be causing an obstruction and ca be fined 



move off the road stupid cyclist. do you think your the boss on the streets only because you got no license plate and noone will recognise you ? 
your slowing the whole trafic down with your selfish road bloking cycling style. 

---
cant seem to find the really bad ones.


----------



## downfader (14 May 2009)

Jake said:


> ahhh right, didnt know that  just some examples i quickly found:
> 
> i bet you dont have a car you poor ass
> drive a car and see how anying cyclists are!
> ...



Cant remember if I posted it here already but I had a great one off a lunatic who ranted about "you're cycling over a toucan crossing, I think you've shot yourself in the foot there!"  I told him to read the highway code


----------



## purplepolly (14 May 2009)

_*its people like you who create traffic!!! *_ 

it seems almost cruel that you replied to someone so stupid


----------



## Jake (14 May 2009)

wsa this guy driving a car at the time lol


----------



## Joe24 (14 May 2009)

Its you helmet cam wearers that are giving us good cyclists a bad name!!!


----------



## magnatom (14 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Its you helmet cam wearers that are giving us good cyclists a bad name!!!



Your a regular poster on youtube, aren't you!?


----------



## Joe24 (14 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Your a regular poster on youtube, aren't you!?



Can you guess my username?


----------



## Piemaster (14 May 2009)

May I suggest something. If you are getting arsey comments from two people and can find their phone nos. (something a mate sent me)
> Anger Management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you occasionally have a really bad day, and you just need to take 
> it out on someone, don't take it out on someone you know, take it out 
> on someone you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I was sitting at my desk when I remembered a phone call I'd forgotten 
> to make. I found the number and dialled it. A man answered, saying 
> "Hello."
> 
> 
> 
> I Politely said, "This is David. Could I please speak with Robert 
> Campbell?"
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly a manic voice yelled out in my ear "Get the right zarking 
> number!"
> and the phone was slammed down on me. I couldn't believe that anyone 
> could be so rude. When I tracked down Robert's correct number to call 
> him, I found that I had accidentally transposed the last two Digits.
> 
> 
> 
> After hanging up with him, I decided to call the 'wrong' number again.
> When the same guy answered the phone, I yelled "You're a C*nt!" and 
> hung up. I wrote his number down with the word 'C*nt' next to it, and 
> put it in my desk drawer. Every couple of weeks, when I was paying 
> bills or had a really bad day, I'd call him up and yell, "You're a 
> C*nt!" It always cheered me up.
> 
> 
> 
> When Caller ID was introduced, I thought my therapeutic "C*nt"
> Calling would have to stop. So, I called his number and said,
> 
> "Hi, this is John Smith from BT. I'm calling to see if you're familiar 
> with our Caller ID Program?"
> 
> He yelled "NO!" and slammed down the phone. I quickly called him back 
> and said, "That's because you're a C*nt!"
> 
> 
> 
> One day I was at Lakeside Shopping Centre, getting ready to pull into 
> a parking spot. Some guy in a gunmetal grey Land Rover cut me off And 
> pulled into the spot I had patiently waited for. I hit the Horn and 
> yelled that I'd been waiting for that spot, but the idiot ignored me.
> I
> noticed a "For Sale" sign in his back window, so I wrote down his 
> Number. A couple of days later, right after calling the first C*nt (I 
> had his Number on speed dial,) I thought that I'd better call the Land 
> Rover C*nt, too.
> 
> I said, "Is this the man with the gunmetal grey Land Rover for sale?"
> Yes, it is", he said. "Can you tell me where I can see it?" I asked.
> 
> "Yes, I live at 129 Alice Street, in Ilford. It's a terraced house, 
> and the car's parked right out in front."
> 
> "What's your name?" I asked. "My name is Steve Hansen," he said.
> "When's a good time to catch you, Steve?" "I'm home most days as I'm 
> currently unemployed." "Listen, Steve, can I tell you something?"
> 
> "Yes?"
> "Steve, you're a C*nt!"
> 
> Then I hung up, and added his number to my speed dial, too. Now, when 
> I had a problem, I had two a**eholes to call. Then one day I came up 
> With an idea. I called C*nt #1.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello?"
> "You're a C*nt!" (But I didn't hang up.) "Are you still there?" he 
> asked.
> "Yeah." I said.
> "Stop calling me," he screamed.
> "Make me." I said.
> "Who are you?" he asked.
> "My name is Steve Hansen."
> "Yeah? Where do you live?"
> "I live at 129 Alice Street, Ilford, a terraced house, with my 
> gunmetal grey Land Rover parked out the front."
> He said, "I'm coming over right now, Steve. And you had better start 
> saying your prayers."
> I said, "Yeah, like I'm really scared... C*nt." and hung up.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I called C*nt #2. "Hello?" he said.
> "Hello, C*nt," I said.
> He yelled, "If I ever find out who you are..."
> "You'll do what?" I said.
> "I'll kick your a*se," he exclaimed.
> I answered, "Well, C*nt, here's your chance. I'm coming over right 
> now."
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hung up and immediately called the police, saying that I lived 
> at
> 129 Alice Street , Ilford , and that I was on my way over there to 
> kill my gay lover. Then I called Channel 5 News about the hoodie war 
> going down in Alice Street, Ilford. I quickly got into my car and 
> headed over to Alice Street. I got there just in time to watch two 
> C*nts beating the sh!t out of each other in front of six police cars, 
> an overhead police helicopter and a News crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel MUCH better. Take it from me, anger management really 
> works.


----------



## thomas (17 May 2009)

Woo, I got my first kinda one....on my really close tesco's pass video.

*"I bet that he was trying to hit you too, I would of done, seeing a guy on a bike recording his trip, he probably couldnt resist."

*What a lovely lovely person!


----------



## downfader (17 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Its you helmet cam wearers that are giving us good cyclists a bad name!!!



Given what you were saying in the messenger thread I'd think it was the other way around, and I'd have the video evidence to back it up.


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Allegedly taking a "career break" and likes country and western. Yehaaaa



Career break means he got the boot no?

With his utube boardin' im not surprised,with that attitude.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Right. Here's a challenge. Obviously folk have a reasonable amount of information on me, and I've always wondered if anyone could work out my home address. So I challenge you to find it.
> 
> Of course I don't want it published on the web, but you could PM me the result and I would let you know if your right.
> 
> My suspicion is that it would be reasonably easy (I think I know how I'd do it), but I'm curious if anyone on here could find it....



Anyone come close then.

Some of the information, as you pointed out, was old. But...


----------

